# bonding two male rabbits... any tips please?



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

i got a female rabbit to hopefully bond with my male rabbit, anyway i won't go into loads of detail but basically its turned out the female MIGHT be a male (this is not 100%, big mystery at the vets, everyone baffled!)

basically i now have to take into consideration that it might be two male bunnies im trying to bond which ive heard is a lot more difficult than male and female, i'd like to hear from anyone who has experience of bonding two males and any problems they encountered, or any tips? 

thanks


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

how old are ur bunnies? I know of 2 males from the same litter who were fine until about 5months then it all kicked off and they had to be done. is the defiant male done? in many cases u get a dominate rabbit and a not so dominate rabbit, most of the fights are for dominance / territory. bonding 2 males is possible you will just need to be careful. personally I would first get them both insured incase they hurt eachother (abses removal caused from a bit could cost £100) , then spend a good week watching them take some time out of work if you can.


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

hi emzy both bunnies are about 2 years old and both have been done, im just very worried because this is the 1st time i have bonded two bunnies before, i got what i thought was a female because its my first time doing this and ive heard its easier to have a male/female match, obviously now ive found out its possibly not female so im a bit wary

ive been trying to research on the internet and a lot of sites seem to suggest that two males is not such a great idea  and i just dont want to do it if im going to be putting them under too much stress or in potential danger... i just don't know!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you can only try i'm afraid fingers crossed they turn into big softys and sit grooming each other


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

i would be a bit careful it can be very difficult to bond 2 males from different litters especally as there already 2. You would have more luck if from the same litter. Theres a very high chance that the males will fight even though there both done. Id put them close to each other for a while first with a barrier between so they can smell each other. I would do this for a few weeks and see what the first reactions are. Normally you can tell with males if there will be trouble.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

If you do put a barrier up, I would suggest that its got wire either side of the wood as they can bite each others noses


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

First id get them sexed and find out whether you have two males, im confused if they are both done how do you not know what sex they are? Two males generally is a bad idea, its very rare to bond two adult unrelated buns but people have done it, depends on their personality.


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

It is worth a try, for definate. Don't rule it out though! it is much harder to bond two unrelated lads, but it is definatley worth the shot! Be warned though, there may be alot of attempted fighting, fur pulling, chasing, biting, humping etc... 

If you don't feel confident enough to do it, could you take them to your nearest rescue for them to do it? All you have to do is pay a donation for it!


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

the reason i dont know what sex the rabbit is well basically we got her from a rescue home, we were told she hadnt been spayed so booked her in.... when she was having the op got a call from the vets to say they couldnt find a uterus etc but there were no signs there had been one before and it had been taken out....... yet on the outside she has well girls "bits"....but then there are two marks where there possibly could have been testicles at one time but could also just be markings..... but no sign of there ever being a penis.... basically its just a big mystery at the vets, they said theyve never not been able to decide the sex like that before and are just at a loss to what sex he/she is

for some time ive been putting one in a pen in the garden and the other in the garden, this goes really well and they even lie down next to each other, its so sweet! but when i then decided to take it to the next step ie. putting them in the same neautral space some fighting ensued and didnt go as well as i thought... its just hard because i have no idea whether this is two boys im dealing with or not!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

How big is the space you're using and how is it neutral?


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

i put them in the bath (empty of course) as a lot of websites say its a good place to start.... what do u think?? is there somewhere better i could try?


----------

